# what size colnago?



## Thad Matthews (Aug 3, 2007)

I need help determining what size C-50 to order. I am having difficulty understanding the Colnago's sizing chart. Mike from Meastro said that the chart is not 100% acurate. The numbers to use for sizing are the set back numbers (don't fully understand why but...). just wanted to get your opions.

Here are my stats:
saddle height - 71cm
saddle set back - 8cm
saddle - selle san marco magma

Based on the above information which frame sizes would allow me get my saddle in the right place without resorting to drastic measures? as for top tupe i can adjust my stem (current frame is 54 top and a 120 stem)

Regards

TM


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

you'll have to provide more body dimensions, cycle inseam, sternal notch, arm reach etc, etc. forum member C-40 is pretty good at deciphering frame geometry. does the current frame fit?


----------



## lsnfa (Oct 22, 2003)

Thad Matthews said:


> (current frame is 54 top and a 120 stem)


54 'center to center' or 'center to top'?

I hear they do now offer custom sizing...?


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

without getting too wrapped up, based on the limited info, a colnago size 55 would do it. Go by what mike says, he knows what he's doing.


----------



## Thad Matthews (Aug 3, 2007)

thanks for your help - 55 it is!


----------



## cotocalicyclist (Feb 18, 2006)

*A word of caution.*

I have the same saddle height as you and I own a 53 cm C50.....it is a perfect fit for me. It is hard to know what would be the best size for you without knowing your other measurements.

Before investing that much money I would make sure you have the right size.

Good luck.


----------

